# How important is abet accreditation?



## Cmcgarret (Aug 30, 2018)

I'm looking at a few schools to transfer to and one that interest me is Benedict college for Electrical Engineering. I was doing some research online about the school and come to find out I haven't seen anything about the engineering programs being abet accredited. Is abet accreditation really important when it comes to engineering or it doesn't matter?


----------



## ME_VT_PE (Aug 30, 2018)

yes its important and yes it matters. If your program isnt ABET, I dont think NCEES recognizes it.


----------



## Supe (Aug 30, 2018)

When it comes to engineering, not that important.  When it comes to being licensed as a Professional Engineer, it's a deal breaker.


----------



## Surf and Snow (Aug 30, 2018)

I would say it is absolutely critical, if you are hoping to use your education for work and a job. Many employers, including my job will not accept your engineering degree if it is not ABET accredited. Her in the Federal gov (D.O.E.) It is a requirement to even apply for a position as an electrical engineer. I know people who wasted a lot of time and money at degree mills like ITT Tech and DeVry and they don't qualify for jobs now. Unless you are just wanting to go to school just to learn, for fun, not for future employment, you need ABET.


----------



## Mcgurr (Dec 5, 2018)

I think its very important. I agree with *Surf and Snow,* many employers only accept ABET accredited Engineers. I know the company I work for (Shipyard) and several surrounding companies flat out say "Must be ABET Accredited."

Plus, ABET accredited allows you to sit for the P.E.

IMO, its Accredited or not at all.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Feb 9, 2019)

FWIW, Washington State allows you to sit for the PE without an ABET accredited degree, as long as you have the proper amount of experience. But, people who do this will probably have difficulty getting a license in a different state by comity or reciprocity, because most states DO require an ABET accredited degree.

Furthermore, like others have said, many (if not most) employers will turn their nose up to non-accredited engineering degrees. 

For these reasons, it seems foolish not to have an ABET accredited degree if you can.


----------



## roy167 (May 16, 2019)

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> FWIW, Washington State allows you to sit for the PE without an ABET accredited degree, as long as you have the proper amount of experience. But, people who do this will probably have difficulty getting a license in a different state by comity or reciprocity, because most states DO require an ABET accredited degree.
> 
> Furthermore, like others have said, many (if not most) employers will turn their nose up to non-accredited engineering degrees.
> 
> For these reasons, it seems foolish not to have an ABET accredited degree if you can.


Does that mean even after passing PE in one state ( you have demonstrated whatever was the state board requirement, otherwise you won't be eligible for the exams), if you move to a different state then you may not be able to practice PE if you are not from ABET school? or ABET not ABET is only a factor before getting your PE? for e.g. work experience requirement. 

I think if you are not from ABET, then you don't get credit for your degree and you need to show more work experience. I am in NY and NY board requires ABET, I didn't go to ABET school but because of work experience, I was able to sit in for FE and PE. Now some states may not allow you to sit for PE exam if not from ABET but I think once you have PE then reciprocity should not be a problem.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (May 16, 2019)

roy167 said:


> Does that mean even after passing PE in one state ( you have demonstrated whatever was the state board requirement, otherwise you won't be eligible for the exams), if you move to a different state then you may not be able to practice PE if you are not from ABET school? or ABET not ABET is only a factor before getting your PE? for e.g. work experience requirement.


It would depend on the state’s rules. I haven’t tried to get licensed in any other state yet, so I don’t know every process, but I would imagine they would require reciprocal/comity applicants meet the same standards as they would new licensees.

Since I wrote this, I did discover there are a lot more states that are similar to WA when it comes to education requirements.


----------



## EngrPaper (May 17, 2019)

ABET can be important for jobs, but it is important for the PE.  As has been discussed, there are ways to get your PE without having gone to an ABET program, but it is harder and carries more complications.  I've come across several job descriptions that require ABET accredited programs; most of the time, you can glean that what they mean is "not an engineering technology degree."  But you are limited if you do not go to an ABET program.


----------

